
Why I Love Los Angeles – Part II - AndrewWarner
http://www.centernetworks.com/why-i-love-los-angeles-startups
======
roedog88
I moved to Los Angeles from Mt. View several years ago.

The startup and technology scene is less visible than other industries here,
notably entertainment and aerospace. I don't feel the buzz like I did back in
the bay area.

That said, it was a very good move for me. I was happy to leave behind my bay
area snob attitude upon finding that there were many smart people who do
interesting things in Los Angeles. It's a bigger city than just the one we see
in the celebrity/entertainment news.

Also, my dating life improved greatly compared to the bay area.

~~~
AndrewWarner
If you (or anyone else here) wants to get more plugged into the tech community
here, email me. mail at awarner.com

------
prpon
I moved from Berkeley to LA several years back. I worked for a startup and was
involved with the startup community in east bay. I have not involved myself
actively with the LA startup community but I have to say, it does not come
close. Here's a sampler. The Tie.org in silicon valley has this week "The Art
of Writing a Business Plan - Silicon Valley"

the LA chapter has: "Franchising: The New Solution" Featuring Rajiv Trivedi,
VP of La Quinta Corp"

Tech startups in LA are few and far in between. I visited some outfits out of
UCLA campus and the attitude in general was "Me and my professor are world
renowned in this field, I don't need to answer anything about our business
model"

~~~
californiaguy
> I have not involved myself actively with the LA startup community but I have
> to say, it does not come close

"I don't know anything about it, but I'm definitely qualified to comment on it
because I'm so awesome."

------
davidmurphy
As cofounder of an angel backed startup in L.A., I think it's a great scene.
The going line is that startup people in L.A. are pretty focused on
monetization.

Other good sources of events here are Dealmaker Media
(<http://dealmakermedia.com/la.html>) and Docstoc co-founder Jason Nazar (he
hosts frequent panel discussions on startup issues -- followed by parties back
at the office) <http://www.jasonnazar.com/>

Thanks for posting this, Andrew.

------
mikeryan
Honestly this seems a bit weak, there's nothing here that really sells me on
LA over any other location, Austin, Minneapolis, Portland all have a similar
claim.

------
taitems
Sidenote: As an Australian, I love the state of California simply because the
federal government will pass one law, and California will say, "that's stupid"
and do it their own way. It's like Texas without the backwardness.

